# Anyone use a Diva Cup?



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Has anyone used a Diva Cup? (divacup.com for info) They have glowing testimonials on their website, but I know they're not going to print the bad reviews. What's your experience with Diva Cup?


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been struggling with mine for 2 cycles. Currently I hate it.

Okay I'm going to try not to get too graphic here but there is a learning curve apparently. And for me the curve is pretty darn steep. I can not get the stupid cup to OPEN into a cup once inserted. I can't give the cup a "spin" once inserted to ensure correct placement. And I find the whole thing of squatting on my bathroom floor for 5 minutes, with my fingers inside my vagina desperatly trying to get the Diva cup properly inserted while my boys are banging on the bathroom door yelling "Mommy! What 'cha doing? Let me in!" very unpleasant and stressful.

Tampax takes 30 seconds.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

I use a mooncup and could not live without it. I honestly forget I have my period because of it.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

turtle and I both use them and we love them.

I can't get mine to spin, either, but I've figured out that after I insert it, if I pull it back down a bit, it flips open and seals itself.

There's definitely a learning curve and I suspect how long/steep it is varies woman to woman. The cup's made my period much more manageable (I used to bleed through pads and tampons the first two days and I don't have that problem with my cup) and it's decreased the length of turtle's from 4-5 days to about 2, and cut down on her cramping to the point where she no longer has to take any ibuprofen at all.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

2 questions:

What's a mooncup?
ETA: Never mind. I found their website. It looks as though it's about the same thing and the same price.

How does using the Diva Cup shorten a period and reduce cramping?

ETA, again: I found a website that has DCs for $27.50 (nearly $10 less than others) and no shipping cost. Happynursery.com.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a Keeper (another version of Diva Cup)and I LOVE it! It took me about 5 cycles to really get used to it though. Now I couldn't live without it. I'm pretty sure if you don' t like it after 3 months you can return it, so give it a try!


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

I







My diva. However, the learning curve for it was about two/three months-this was the case with both of us. *(warning TMI:







* when I first got it I though I def. had a size too big. Now, on thd third Cycle of using it I've kind of figured out how insertion works and it is not like inserting a tampon at all- this was where I had a problem with it not opening. if you fold and make it kind of point towards your back instead of up, allowing it to open during insertion it seems to work alot better, I can't spin mine-still think it is a little big, but I can kind of twist from side to side to make sure it's open. What I love is once it's there I dont have to keep removing it over and over or deal with a lot of leakage. I use a cloth pad as a backup on the really heavy days, but since I've figured it out I really dont' have to at this point.


----------



## elisent (May 30, 2006)

I've used mine for one cycle and I love it. I've used the disposable Instead cups for a while so I am used to putting things up there. I had some problems getting mine to open and spin, too, but by the end of the cycle I got it down. Turns out I was putting it in too far and (tmi) I was constipated, which didn't help.

Elise


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay, you all inspired me to give the Diva cup another try. And today I actually got it to work! I was so happy, I was feeling a little left out of the Diva cup love.

But now that I've gotten the Diva to work for me I'm hoping I won't be using it for awhile after this AF. This is the TTC thread after all.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

_But now that I've gotten the Diva to work for me I'm hoping I won't be using it for awhile after this AF. This is the TTC thread after all._

Amen.









I'm not sure how the Diva reduces cramping and shortens periods, but I suspect it has something to do with the absorbent stuff in the tampons, rather than anything the Diva does or doesn't do?

Of course, that's a total guess from me. All I can tell you is what's happened with us.


----------



## julie128 (Jan 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mirthfulmum*
Okay, you all inspired me to give the Diva cup another try. And today I actually got it to work! I was so happy, I was feeling a little left out of the Diva cup love.

But now that I've gotten the Diva to work for me I'm hoping I won't be using it for awhile after this AF. This is the TTC thread after all.

Hey! I didn't know where else to ask about the menstrual cycle!









My mom said she had a Keeper and it leaked. Hm.


----------



## CorbinsMama (Jun 29, 2003)

Like frog, I always had bleeding accidents the first couple days. Now I don't even think about it because I love my Diva!

To get this back on thread topic, I started Lupron last night so now I'll be waiting for my Lupron period to start. I'll use the Diva one last time and then I hope that's it for a long, long time!


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

frog said:


> _But now that I've gotten the Diva to work for me I'm hoping I won't be using it for awhile after this AF. This is the TTC thread after all._
> 
> LOL! This is why I resisted geting one for so long! I thought why get one when hopefully I wont be using it for a year or so


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I like menstrual cups.

I don't consider the fertility forum necessisarily TTC.


----------



## Chele (Nov 24, 2004)

using it right now....love it!!! This is my fourth cycle with it and I think I am just now starting to get the hang of it. Don't give up it is worth it!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

I have been using my diva cup for close to a year and love it! I sometimes have a bit of an issue that once it is inserted, I have some leakage from the stuff that was not caught by the cup when iserted, but I usually just wear a small pad so I don't have to worry about it. It took me about 4 or 5 months to "get it", but even if I didn't get it in correctly, it still lessons the flow that my pad needed to catch.

Good luck! It is well worth the $ once you get it right. I went to Hawai'i last month for a week and brought it and a few thin pad along for AF, and didn't have to buy anythign there or pack anything.

I also like that you can pee with it in and not have to worry about a string hanging out and getting wet. TMI, I know, but it really makes a difference!


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I have only used the diva for two cycles, so I'm still learning, but man, once you get it in right you can totally forget about it all day long. It is awesome. My cramps are gone, too. I don't know how, but they are.


----------



## cozzensclan (Feb 10, 2005)

I have used a Diva cup for a long time (well, I did before I got preg. anyway







) You definately have to stick with it, it takes some patience to learn to use it properly. For those who can't get it to spin to help form a seal, rub the top edge with a few drops of water just before you insert it. Also, I had to cut the little nub thing at the bottom completely off because it kept poking me. Once that thing was gone - MUCH more comfy to use.

I was a little unsure about it too before I ordered mine, but I figured it would be worth trying. I would never go back to pads or tampons. I love never having to worry about running to the store at midnight to get more tampons. I also feel like I know my body better because I can moniter my flow very easily (Actually that's one of the ways I first knew I was pregnant. Something I would otherwise have mistaken for a light period, I was able to tell it was just spotting.) I could go on and on about all of the advantages to using it, and I really can't think of anything I don't like.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I just started using mine yesterday and love it!!! I had heard that it can take a couple cycles to get used to it, but in my case I guess I got lucky and had no trouble at all







I have only heard good things about them (which is why I got one...) from my friends. The only person I know personally who didn't like hers was someone who always finds negativity in even the best situations so I take her complaints with a grain of salt.

love and peace.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm a Diva too







I've been using my diva cup for over a year now, maybe 2 years







I LOVE it. I had trouble getting it to pop open too but then a mom here told me to keep my Diva low and trim the "stem". Ever since I did that I haven't had a problem.

For some reason I can't use my diva the first day of AF, it is just too uncomfortable, but tampons are too. I get REALLY bad cramps and I think that is why. So if your Diva hurts a lot the first day, try it again in another day or two.


----------



## jessitron (Aug 9, 2004)

Yeah, that "spin" instruction is laughable. How can it spin? How can you grab it that much? What matters is that you get it to open one way or another, which means twiddle with it until you think it's open.

I had to cut the nub off, too.

After a few cycles I did get the hang of inserting it and avoiding leaks, but it gave me killer cramps. As soon as I took it out, ah, blissful relief. Maybe it was just that cycle, or maybe it is just me.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

My Diva is awesome...I used the Instead disposable cups for a few cycles to see how I liked that style of AF-management and then went for the Diva!

I also like the fact that they send diva cups (donated by Diva) to the female troops in Iraq...apparently "feminine care" products are often not provided to the troops (you have to buy your own and finding tampax in the field is an iffy proposition). But with a diva you're set, no matter what!

Plus, I've heard the stories...buy a Diva and you're pregnant in no time!


----------



## super kitty (Nov 26, 2003)

*


----------



## cleanjean (Nov 12, 2007)

Have used the Diva cup for 2 years now. Think it's fantastic! It might be a good alternative for women like me with very heavy menstruation.

First 2-3 times it wasn't so comfortable, but it sure beat the alternatives for me (horrible chafing and dryness from tampons, and used to have to wear night time pads in the day and two night time pads at night to prevent leaks.) I usually use the Diva for the time of heaviest flow, then switch to pads for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## geeky (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd used it for over a year before getting pregnant. It definitely took 3 or so cycles to get the hang of it, but how I love it now. I will never go back to pads or tampons again.

You might try some alternate insertion techniques as described here. I had some issues with getting the cup to unfold inside with the C-fold, but the 7-fold and origami fold work much better for me.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

I found it to be super easy to use right from the start. Love it! Of course I only got to use it for two cycles before we conceived, which is just great







but I can honestly say that I wasn't THAT upset when my cycle came the 2nd time b/c I knew I'd get to use the diva again. How dumb is that!?


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been using my Keeper for 4 months now. I won't say I love it, but I like it a lot better than any of the alternatives. I can't imagine going back to disposables! I still find it slightly uncomfortable to insert and remove (getting better though), but other than that it's great. I've used it while playing basketball, soccer, riding my bike and I never have to worry about it. Cramps etc. seem to be lighter using it as well.


----------



## stretch358 (Nov 5, 2007)

I love my diva cup I have been using it on and off for 4 years or so. I also use cloth pads but they are to bulky for dressy clothes and the diva works great for that. I cant wear it on the first day though because my cramps are really bad.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

I had a diva, and ended up returning it and purchasing a keeper instead. The keeper seems more flexible somehow, and I was having a terrible time getting the diva to open once inserted. With the keeper things are much easier. I used the diva for 4 or 5 cycles, so I really did give it a shot. I've been using the keeper for almost 4 years now, and it's certainly a better fit for me than the diva.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trishy* 
I use a mooncup and could not live without it. I honestly forget I have my period because of it.

Yep, that's me too. LOVE it. I have the UK mooncup though. Not sure which you've got.


----------



## Kyamo (Jun 14, 2006)

I have been using my divacup for about 2-3 years and I LOVE it! It gives such peace of mind never having to worry about leaks anymore, and not having to empty it as often as you would change a pad or tampon is a bonus too. I left my stem on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessitron* 
Yeah, that "spin" instruction is laughable. How can it spin? How can you grab it that much? What matters is that you get it to open one way or another, which means twiddle with it until you think it's open.

I 'spin' mine by inserting a finger up next to it and rotating it around the cup. I don't really grip or grab it at all, but doing this makes it turn a bit and pop open. I sometimes also have to pull down on the stem to make it sit right.


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

Aside from all of the other benefits mentioned, I love that I can get in the shower, get myself totally clean, get the cup totally clean, insert the cup, and rinse myself off again before getting out of the shower. In the old days, it was hard to avoid getting little spots on my towel while I was drying off, before I could get a tampon or pad in place. No such problem with the cup.


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

LOVE it!! Best thing EVER... I really prefer any resuable product.

And I can totally 'spin' my divacup. I fold it, pop it in and then put my finger up there by the rim and give it a twist. "Don't be afraid to reach up there and twist!" I got that tip from my bf.









By day #4 I am sick of putting my finger 'up there' but what the heck, still beats those nasty tampons anyday.









Could not live without it.


----------



## songbird45 (May 3, 2007)

I love love love my divacup. Everything on the testimonial site is true. There is a learning curve, so the first few cycles you should use backup. I can't spin mine either; the very act of grabbing it means I'm breaking the seal. But I do sort of pull it halfway out and hop around and generally look ridiculous for a minute or so and it pops open. I do stick a finger in there to make sure it's popped all the way open.

It makes your period shorter and lighter because bleached menstrual products cause heavier bleeding and cramps. Since the divacup has no chemicals, it doesn't have that effect on you. Not everybody has shorter/lighter periods but lots of people do.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

LOVE mine!!!!! I am amazed at how wonderful it really is. I ddidn't beleive it could really hold as much as it does and it is faily easy to use. I am so happy ot have one now.


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I love my diva. I have a #2 since I am over 30 (no kids yet) and I think it is a little bit for me, but I still love it. Sooooo much better than tampons.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

LOVE my Diva Cup although I've not tried the other types - in general I love using something reusable, not having wet string and my OCD side likes knowing how much I've bled







I know, I'm a freak.


----------



## CatholicBFMama (Aug 6, 2007)

My midwives both use them, and I'm really thinking about buying one from them and giving it a try. They love them, but their stories about getting them popped open after they're in are hysterical.


----------

